# roads and tracks phase, what does this involve?



## PogoPumpkinBecky (15 August 2011)

I am thinking about doing a unaffiliated 3 day event in September at Milton Keynes Eventing Centre.
One of the phases is roads and tracks which I have never heard of and seems quite complicated!
Can anyone explain what it is?
Also has anyone competed at one of their 3 day events and what did you think of it?
Thanks


----------



## star (15 August 2011)

phase A and C are roads and tracks.  They act as a warmup and cooldown from phase B the steeplechase.  phase A is basically a trot around the edge of some fields which arrives you at the start of phase B.  Phase C carries on from the finish flags of phase B, you have time for a walk around the edge of some more fields before needing to do a couple of km's of trotting and then a bit more walking before reaching the ten min box.  the phases are timed so you need to work out what time you should be at your km markers to make sure you dont get time faults.


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (16 August 2011)

ah ok thanks, that has made it clearer to me  will look into timings! thank you


----------



## Shazzababs (16 August 2011)

To add to what Star said, you definately need to practice and you will find that it takes more fitness then you think.  The last time I did one (Not at Milton Keynes):

Phase A was 3kms at a speed of 3.5mins per km.
Phase C was 7kms at a speed of 4mins per km.

However as phase B is flat out gallop you will be advised to do the first km in stay 6 mins to allow for some walking.

Basically you need to find a stretch of road/bridleway that is 1km long and time how long it takes your horse to trot it.  Then you know how close their 'normal' trot is to the time per km.  

e.g My horse trots a 4min km, so I know that for phase A I need to canter some of each KM to make the time, but for phase B we are normally OK just going at a steady trot.

Its also a lot harder than it sounds to do well.  I under estimated the fitness levels required for the first one I did, but for the second I had a planned 'practice' route that was a 5km trot, followed by a good gallop up the bridle path and then a 10km trot after that, and when we got home we used to do some canter work/jumping in the school.  

Don't forget that you have to XC almost straight after so you need to come back from phase C with the horse still feeling fresh.

Oh, and you will need a stop watch!  Mine is just a digital watch with a counter, but there are some purpose made ones out there.


----------



## ArcticFox (16 August 2011)

for the riding club horse trials the roads and tracks were:

Phase A, 2.5km to take 12min 30 sec

one minute halt before

Phase B, 1km steeplechase with 6 fences at a speed of 500m/min - 2 minutes
Phase C, 4.5km to take 27mins
10 minute box - vet checks heart on arrival and 5 minutes later to see if the horse is fit enough to go on.
Phase D, 5min 1sec (XC)

people ride them differently, but I planned:

Phase A, 5mins per km, trot to each km marker then walk until watch reaches the 5 minutes, then trot to next one.  This worked although my boy jogged instead of walked so we wasted time.
Phase B - gallop!
Phase C - km split to 6min for first, then 7 min, then 6 min, then 7 min to allow for more walking at the end.  
Phase D - the usual xc 

Should be fun, good luck

Cx


----------



## PaddyMonty (16 August 2011)

Roads and tracks on MKEC 3DE are shorter and slower than normal 3DE at more than 4 mins per km with A being 4km and C 3.5k iirc.  Phase B steeple chase is only 1km (6 fences) with a time limit of 2 minutes so just a good forward stretched canter will do it. No need to gallop.  All 4 times I've done this event I've completed pahse A with 5 mins to spare, B in 1m 50 sec and C I usually have to walk very slowly for last 1km to avoid comming in to early and getting stern look from vet.
Never been spun in 10minute box or had to represent after 5 mins.
Horses have only ever been what I would call normal work fit.  i.e. worked 6 days a week for average 1 hour per day.

In class 0 the R&T are even shorter with more time and the steeple chase is just 500mtr (3 fences) with no time limit.


----------



## Samuel Pepys (16 August 2011)

I Competed At Milton Keynes last year in class 0 On My Old 12.2Pony   The Dressage was good going nice ground ect  The X country course was really good nice simple fences not really many questions to ask perfect for a 2ft3 course personally the only fence that was a bit dodgy was the small corner but it had an alternative Pheww  Show Jumping i must admit was quite tricky we had an up to height oxer in to a double Scary Stuff On my little 12.2  Went Double clear Dead Proud of him!! Gone to a new home now got to fat for him!!!!!!


----------



## mkec (16 August 2011)

Hi

This is Jacqui from MKEC please give me a call in the office in the morning on 01908 511329 if you need any more information regarding the 3de, we are more than happy to help with any questions or queries and will explain anything your not sure of.


----------

